# Die Bären sind los: Startschuss für Berlinale - Update



## Mandalorianer (10 Feb. 2011)

*Das Filmfestival hat offiziell begonnen
Die Bären sind los: Startschuss für Berlinale​*

Gerade eben ist sie zu Ende gegangen, die Eröffnungsgala der 61. Berlinale, dem größten internationalen Filmfestival Deutschlands. Und gleich zwei bedeutende Männer der Filmindustrie waren Mittelpunkt der Gala. Bernd Eichinger (†61) wurde mehrmals erwähnt und sein Tod sehr betrauert. Sein Film „Das Mädchen Rosemarie“ wurde noch nachträglich in den Plan des Filmfestivals eingebaut und wird am 12. Februar gezeigt -es soll eine Hommage an einen der besten Regisseure der Welt sein. Schauspielerin Nina Hoss (35), die ihren Durchbruch mit diesem Film feierte, sitzt in der diesjährigen Jury und ist ebenfalls bestürzt über den plötzlichen Tod Eichingers.

Auch dem im Iran inhaftierten Jafar Panahi (50) wurde gedacht, indem Moderatorin Anke Engelke (45) und Veranstalter Dieter Kosslick (62) einen leeren, weißen Stuhl auf die Bühne stellten. Die diesjährige Präsidentin der Juroren Isabella Rossellini (58) verlas einen beeindruckenden, aber auch sehr aufwühlenden Brief von Panahi, der das Publikum sehr nachdenklich zurückließ. „Die Wirklichkeit ist, dass mir für 20 Jahre das Denken und Schreiben untersagt wurde. Mir wurde für 20 Jahre der Blick auf die Welt entzogen. Aber ich hoffe, nach meiner Freilassung eine Welt ohne geografische, ethnische und ideologische Grenzen zu bereisen. In meinen Träumen schreie ich nach einer Zeit, in der wir uns gegenseitig tolerieren und unsere jeweiligen Meinungen respektieren, in der wir füreinander leben können. Ab jetzt und für die nächsten 20 Jahre werde ich zum Schweigen gezwungen.“

Doch es gab auch lustige Momente in der Show. Comedian Anke Engelke führte durch das Programm, in dem sie einen Spagat zwischen Englisch und Deutsch meisterte. Die Beatsteaks performten zwei Songs ihres neuen Albums „Boombox" und lockerten die aufgrund der tragischen und politischen Schlagzeilen sehr seriöse Veranstaltung auf.

Den Goldenen Ehrenbären für sein Lebenswerk erhält dieses Jahr der deutsche Akteur Armin Müller-Stahl (80). Der auch in Hollywood sehr gefragte Schauspieler war bereits für einen Oscar nominiert und bekam dieses Jahr auch eine Goldene Kamera für sein Lebenswerk.

Der gesamte Cast von „True Grit“, dem neuen Western-Meisterwek der Coen Brothers, war definitiv das Highlight der Eröffnungsfeier und wurde vom Publikum im Saal auch begeistert beklatscht. Jeff Bridges (61), ein Urgestein im Filmgeschäft, verriet auf dem roten Teppich, dass er es sehr liebt, Western zu drehen und zum Beispiel die ganze Zeit auf einem Pferd zu sitzen.

In den nächsten zehn Tagen werden nun also die Bären vergeben. 385 Filme stehen insgesamt auf dem Plan und in der Jury sitzt sogar eine Oscarpreisträgerin. Die Kostümbildnerin Sandy Powell (50) wird neben Nina Hoss und Isabella Rossellini die Filme bewerten. Wer die Bären am Ende wirklich gewinnt, was die Stars auf dem roten Teppich tragen und welche kleinen oder auch größeren Skandale sich zutragen, *erfahrt ihr natürlich Hier :thumbup:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Feb. 2011)

*Hier tummeln sich Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher & Co. Berlinale 2011: Wo kann ich die Stars sehen?*

*Hier tummeln sich Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher & Co.
Berlinale 2011: Wo kann ich die Stars sehen?​*

Heute startet sie, die Berlinale. Bereits gestern haben wir euch berichtet, was uns in den nächsten zehn Tagen erwartet und dabei schon angedeutet, dass sich in Berlin zu der Zeit bei weitem nicht alles nur um Filme dreht.

Die Stars lassen sich natürlich so einige Film-Premieren, wie die von „True Grit“ heute Abend ab 19:30 Uhr bei der Eröffnungsgala nicht entgehen. Dort werden in jedem Fall die Hauptakteure des Streifens, Hailee Steinfeld (14), Jeff Bridges (61), Josh Brolin (42) sowie die Regisseure Ethan (53) und Joel Coen (56) erwartet. Außerdem werden an dem Abend zahlreiche namenhafte deutsche Künstler über den roten Teppich flanieren. Unter anderem stehen Mario Adorf (80), Iris Berben (60), Veronica Ferres (45), Hannes Jaenicke (50), Jan Josef Liefers (46), Tom Schilling (29), August Diehl (35), Natalia Wörner (43) und Jessica Schwarz (33) auf der Gästeliste.

Wer heute Abend keine Lust hat am roten Teppich auf ein paar Schnappschüsse oder ein Autogramm zu warten, der kann auch Morgen um 19:30 Uhr zur Premiere von „Margin Call“ im Berlinale Palast gehen, dort werden Hollywood-Stars wie Kevin Spacey (51), Zach Quinto (33), Paul Bettany (39) und Demi Moore (48) erwartet. Ziemlich sicher kommt Letztere sogar in Begleitung ihres Ehemanns Ashton Kutcher (33). Das nächste Filmhighlight findet dann am Freitag, 18.2., um 19:30 Uhr im Berlinale Palast statt. Dann wird nämlich der Film „Unknown“ mit Diane Kruger (34), Liam Neeson (58) und Aidan Quinn (51) gezeigt und natürlich werden sich dann auch die Hauptdarsteller beim Friedrichstadtpalast einfinden.

Und noch ein oscarverdächtiges Meisterwerk wird während der Berlinale präsentiert: „The King's Speech“ mit Helena Bonham Carter (44) und Colin Firth (50) in den Hauptrollen. Die beiden Schauspieler sind nur eine der wenigen, die sich am Mittwoch, 16.2., um 21 Uhr im Friedrichstadt Palast die Ehre geben werden.

Neben den großen Hollywood-Blockbustern werden auch einige deutsche Filme präsentiert, die ebenfalls super besetzt sind. In „Wer wenn nicht wir“ ist unter anderem August Diehl zu sehen, in „Mein bester Feind“ gibt sich Moritz Bleibtreu (39) die Ehre. Und auch Madonna (52) wird in die Stadt kommen und sich sicher eine der Premieren ansehen, oder spätestens am 19.2. bei der Preisverleihung über den roten Teppich laufen. Also, momentan in Berlin zu sein, lohnt sich für Autogrammjäger definitiv.

Wer aber keine Lust auf all die Premieren hat, kann sich auch in und um die In-Lokalitäten der Hauptstadt aufhalten, wo die Stars ganz sicher hin und wieder mal zum dinieren oder für einen Drink vorbei schauen. Sehr beliebt sind dabei auf alle Fälle das „Borchardt“, das „Grill Royal“ und die „Paris Bar“. Aber auch eine Partynacht im „Felix“ werden sich einige Promis garantiert nicht entgehen lassen. Außerdem steigt am Montag, 14.2., die große „Cinema for Peace“-Gala am Berliner Gendarmenmarkt, bei der Sean Penn (50) mit einem Preis geehrt wird. Dieses Event werden sich aber natürlich auch andere Stars nicht entgehen lassen.

Und wenn die nationalen und internationalen Stars schon mal in Berlin sind, dann werden sie sich bestimmt auch die Zeit für Sightseeing nehmen. Deshalb heißt es: Augen auf bei den Sehenswürdigkeiten. Das Brandenburger Tor und das Holocaust Mahnmal sind dabei mindestens so beliebte Ausflugsziele wie der Tiergarten, in diesen hatte sich nämlich gestern auch schon Josh Brolin verirrt. Und falls die Stars bei diesem Film- und Partymarathon keine Lust mehr auf den ganzen Trubel haben, dann sind sie sicher in den Luxushotels der Stadt anzutreffen. Somit lohnt es sich auch einfach mal beim Adlon am Brandenburger Tor oder dem Ritz Carlton am Potsdamer Platz vorbei zu schauen.

*Wer also in den nächsten zehn Tagen in Berlin auf keinen Promi trifft, der hat irgendwas falsch gemacht. 
Also macht euch auf die Suche ....:thumbup:
*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (11 Feb. 2011)

Danke Gollum für die bärigen Infos.


----------



## beechen (11 Feb. 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *Das Filmfestival hat offiziell begonnen
> Die Bären sind los: Startschuss für Berlinale​*
> Doch es gab auch lustige Momente in der Show. Comedian Anke Engelke führte durch das Programm, in dem sie einen Spagat zwischen Englisch und Deutsch meisterte...
> [/B]



... und unseren (früher das jetzt selbst innehabende Ministerium ganz abschaffen wollende) wunderbaren Entwicklungsminister und FDP-Ex-General Dirk Niebel mal so eben als Wirtschaftsminister vorstellte. Immerhin schlagfertig: Nach Minuten korrigierte sie sich dann und fragte keck "Wie war's"? (die fünf Minuten als vermeintlicher Wirtschaftsminister). Mehr als mit roten Bäckchen angestrengt zu lächeln blieb dem Armen natürlich nicht.

Schöner Artikel, Gollum!

VG, beechen


----------

